# White Cupboards And



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

is everyone copying Outback?? http://www.antiguarv.com/antigua_expandables_highlights.html


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Deja Vu! isn't the saying "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" !!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Cabinets.... very nice.
Hybrid TT... yuck!
Throw a slide on that thing and I'll consider looking past the home page. ... oh my goodness... I've become an Outback snob!









...and proud of it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????

















in a few days we won't have an Outback anymore.....had to sacrifice my Outback Inn to get into a lighter trailer with as much room......


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When we started looking at tt and found the outback it was a matter of which one!! But we still shopped around and found a dealer we really liked. After we committed on the outback and told him, he was happy for us but he mentioned the Malibu trailer. He is billing it as an outback like tt. It looks like an exact copy. I saw it at the last show and it looked almost the same. But we will always stick with outbacks.

One of the BEST THINGS ABOUT HAVING AN OUTBACK IS THIS SITE!!!

It is the reason we will always have outbacks

thank you all


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw the Arubas before I bought the OB. I'm not sure which came first. That was back in '03. A Canadian dealer clued me in to the OB when I was cross border shopping for a better price on the Aruba. I've been very happy with this choice and if only the furnace wasn't so loud.............
I see ceramic heater in the future.
Bob


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????

















in a few days we won't have an Outback anymore.....had to sacrifice my Outback Inn to get into a lighter trailer with as much room......








[/quote]

So Doxie...which one are you getting and when do you do your PDI???


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't even get to look at any TT's. My wife somehow saw the Outbacks on the internet and when I got home from work we went down to the dealer, paid for it and brought her home. Life has been very good ever since...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????

















in a few days we won't have an Outback anymore.....had to sacrifice my Outback Inn to get into a lighter trailer with as much room......








[/quote]

WHAT?

you're kidding...right? Where was I when you told us this?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????

















in a few days we won't have an Outback anymore.....had to sacrifice my Outback Inn to get into a lighter trailer with as much room......








[/quote]

So Doxie...which one are you getting and when do you do your PDI???
[/quote]
well, there is a sold sign on a Kodiak 30bhsl at the rv show. We really like the floor plan and it's open and airy and has lots of light.The most important part, it's guaranteed 4760 as it stands (in other words...a true dry weight). The only allowance we need to have is when they fill the propane tanks. Part of the agreement is they tow it to the scales with us in tow (ha!ha!) so we can see with our own eyes.I am so worn out on the tt vs tv weight issue and Keystones dry weights in the Outback being misleading. Live and learn and boy, did we learn! I will post actual pics soon.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I hear ya! and I love the fact you're holding the dealer to the spec! I know you and Rick will be satisfied with your decision....as difficult as it is.

Remember....we're all Outbackers at heart!

Make sure you post pictures.....

I'll PM you or call you today!

Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> I hear ya! and I love the fact you're holding the dealer to the spec! I know you and Rick will be satisfied with your decision....as difficult as it is.
> 
> Remember....we're all Outbackers at heart!
> 
> ...


I could never leave the forum,it's part of me! Our Kodiak will for sure stand out like a sore thumb with all it's graphics








it was all about the weight....and when we could get a 30' at 4770lbs ( I looked to make sure), that's 1000 less pounds than listed in the Outback......and since the Outback isn't true dry weight....well, I think we are probably at the least 1300 lbs lighter. I fell sooooooooo much better. When do you get your new baby?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you weigh yours?? You should have had enough power to pull the 27 with your Ram.

What are you thinking your loaded weight will be once you get the new 30 footer ready for camping??


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Another exact copy of Outback is the new Malibu by Skyline. It is the same floorplan (21rs) and white cabinets.

Skyline Recreation 

Beth


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Holy-COW, Crismon4 ... your new baby is a cow at 37' long!!!
With that 3500 you will not have a problem towing it!

Doxie... I have an Expedition and tow a 27. I think I would have
traded my TV before the Outback... but that's just me.









The main thing is to Get-Out and Get-Campin'

MaeJae


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

The Eubies said:


> Another exact copy of Outback is the new Malibu by Skyline. It is the same floorplan (21rs) and white cabinets.
> 
> Skyline Recreation
> 
> Beth


You think Kestone sold the plans for their trailer?? These look identicle, almost like they are made in the same place


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Another exact copy of Outback is the new Malibu by Skyline. It is the same floorplan (21rs) and white cabinets.
> 
> Skyline Recreation
> 
> Beth


You think Kestone sold the plans for their trailer?? These look identicle, almost like they are made in the same place
[/quote]
I think you may be right........perhaps there are no laws when it comes to design and interiors, maybe they can make whatever they like and saw what a hot seller the Outbacks are and are cashing in on it??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

25 looks identical too. Looks like there some copycats!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Holy-COW, Crismon4 ... your new baby is a cow at 37' long!!!
> With that 3500 you will not have a problem towing it!
> 
> MaeJae


That hurts







.......we prefer to think of it as well-endowed!......now if Keystone would have released the 2008 Sydney with the bedroom slide this year


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Did you weigh yours?? You should have had enough power to pull the 27 with your Ram.
> 
> What are you thinking your loaded weight will be once you get the new 30 footer ready for camping??


well Andy, we weighed the Outback the other day and it had a few things from last season in it, it weighed 6560. Rick says we probably have 150-200 lbs of stuff-MAYBE. So even if we do have 200 that makes the tt 6350, not 5800. We will not have more in our trailer than we ever did, in fact, after observing what we do have in it, we came to realization that it's ridiculous that we take stuff " just in case". We will more aware of this in the future, have to anyway, I have less storage space








The tow rating is 7500 for the truck, it has the 20" tires. With all the other factors and help from Outbackers on the whole weight issue with a half ton, I was always close to maximum. We HATED that feeling. Making changes to the truck was out of the question, we have extended warranty, a new truck wasn't in the budget and a different trailer was the solution. Being "close" to everthing you have to take into consideration was just not feeling good, it was a constant concern. So we found a solution. I realize the carrying capacity of the Kodiak is 400 lbs less, no problem. Remember, it's just Rick and I, no kids, no kids bikes, toys, etc etc etc. These Kodiaks are made for the half tons.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????

















in a few days we won't have an Outback anymore.....had to sacrifice my Outback Inn to get into a lighter trailer with as much room......








[/quote]
Oh no you are going to a SOB just to save 1000 lbs







Wouldn't it be cheaper to just trade in the TV and buy a bigger one? I feel like I have lost an old friend, but I know you won't leave us







I hope you have lots of good times in the new one and it works out OK for you guy's.

Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> and what pray tell are you doing looking at this other web site????

















in a few days we won't have an Outback anymore.....had to sacrifice my Outback Inn to get into a lighter trailer with as much room......








[/quote]
Oh no you are going to a SOB just to save 1000 lbs







Wouldn't it be cheaper to just trade in the TV and buy a bigger one? I feel like I have lost an old friend, but I know you won't leave us







I hope you have lots of good times in the new one and it works out OK for you guy's.

Bill
[/quote]
I couldn't leave this forum....I just have to live with being a SOB! could we call us SOB's retired Outbackers?








Tried the new TV route but the $$$ was sooooooooo much more than a different tt.....so I succumbed to tt pressure


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I hear ya! and I love the fact you're holding the dealer to the spec! I know you and Rick will be satisfied with your decision....as difficult as it is.
> 
> Remember....we're all Outbackers at heart!
> 
> ...


I could never leave the forum,it's part of me! Our Kodiak will for sure stand out like a sore thumb with all it's graphics








it was all about the weight....and when we could get a 30' at 4770lbs ( I looked to make sure), that's 1000 less pounds than listed in the Outback......and since the Outback isn't true dry weight....well, I think we are probably at the least 1300 lbs lighter. I fell sooooooooo much better. When do you get your new baby?
[/quote]
Its not about colours, make or otherwise. You have found a trailer that meets your needs and will allow you to continue years of family memories, well done.







I suppose trailering , like many other things can become a "keeping up with the Jones'"







. More importantly is to keep up the memories.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> I hear ya! and I love the fact you're holding the dealer to the spec! I know you and Rick will be satisfied with your decision....as difficult as it is.
> 
> Remember....we're all Outbackers at heart!
> 
> ...


I could never leave the forum,it's part of me! Our Kodiak will for sure stand out like a sore thumb with all it's graphics








it was all about the weight....and when we could get a 30' at 4770lbs ( I looked to make sure), that's 1000 less pounds than listed in the Outback......and since the Outback isn't true dry weight....well, I think we are probably at the least 1300 lbs lighter. I fell sooooooooo much better. When do you get your new baby?
[/quote]
Its not about colours, make or otherwise. You have found a trailer that meets your needs and will allow you to continue years of family memories, well done.







I suppose trailering , like many other things can become a "keeping up with the Jones'"







. More importantly is to keep up the memories.








[/quote]
I had to let the Jones get ahead of me. Do you hear that Tricia Crismon???





















ha!ha! 
In the half ton pick up club, I have a load off my mind.......at least a 1,000 lbs and it sure feels good to lose weight and uh " get something new to wear"!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> Another exact copy of Outback is the new Malibu by Skyline. It is the same floorplan (21rs) and white cabinets.
> 
> Skyline Recreation
> 
> Beth


You think Kestone sold the plans for their trailer?? These look identicle, almost like they are made in the same place
[/quote]

They may have branded to another company. It' happened before.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya! Say it isn't so, and this is all just a bad dream!









I can certainly understand your reasons, but I am skeptical of the weights as well. Bear (opps!... sorry!) in mind that the Outback itself is considered a lightweight trailer. Lots of aluminum construction, etc. My question is, what did that 1,000 pounds come out of? That would be a pretty extreme diet for your Outback, much less a unit 3 feet larger. You are giving up a whole lot of something, somewhere, and I fear that if it is not obvious to the eye, then it's internal and structural integrity is going to be the tradeoff.

And with all the recent work Rick has done on your Outback, it's a shame. If I may make a suggestion for your consideration... You Ram is easily capable of hauling what you have. You have seen our rig and know the trailers are comparable in size and weight, and the trucks have similar power. We have had no issues at all. The key to your problem is the 20" wheels. What if Rick picked up another set of smaller diameter wheels and tires for use when camping? I know it would be a pain to swap them out, but I bet with the money you would save from not buying a new trailer he could throw in a compressor with an air-wrench and a nice floor jack as well (and still come out way ahead). Hear that Rick... NEW TOOLS!... UGH! UGH! UGH!









At least something to consider.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I hear ya! and I love the fact you're holding the dealer to the spec! I know you and Rick will be satisfied with your decision....as difficult as it is.
> 
> Remember....we're all Outbackers at heart!
> 
> ...


I could never leave the forum,it's part of me! Our Kodiak will for sure stand out like a sore thumb with all it's graphics








it was all about the weight....and when we could get a 30' at 4770lbs ( I looked to make sure), that's 1000 less pounds than listed in the Outback......and since the Outback isn't true dry weight....well, I think we are probably at the least 1300 lbs lighter. I fell sooooooooo much better. When do you get your new baby?
[/quote]
Its not about colours, make or otherwise. You have found a trailer that meets your needs and will allow you to continue years of family memories, well done.







I suppose trailering , like many other things can become a "keeping up with the Jones'"







. More importantly is to keep up the memories.








[/quote]
I had to let the Jones get ahead of me. Do you hear that Tricia Crismon???





















ha!ha! 
In the half ton pick up club, I have a load off my mind.......at least a 1,000 lbs and it sure feels good to lose weight and uh " get something new to wear"!
[/quote]

...I hear ya







.....and I said I'd "never" be one of those RV'rs towing their living room down the freeway....and here we are! or will be in 30 days!......you know what they say...never say never!

I figure that being an Outback owner and this forum is what brought us all together.....what RV brand we currently enjoy is just what allows us to camp together!

Congratulations Tawnya & Rick!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We did the opposite last week. Bought a new TV. The DW was not going to give up the Outback regardless of how many issues we have.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm with Doug on being skeptical. Dry weight is different than "as it stands" weight. I'm thinking that you and the dealer may be in for a surprise when you get to the scales. Dry weight is before options are added. Does this trailer have air conditioning, a microwave, oven, propane tanks, battery, etc.?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tawnya - I know nothin' about nothin', except that you must be beside yourself with excitement!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

The campground was slammed with Outbacks this past week. I used to remember how many we saw---I guess the word is out! GO OUTBACK! I have no idea how we saw camping...some beside us-some across from us--some at the gas station and so on...now all we need to do is get rid of Gilligan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya - I know nothin' about nothin', except that you must be beside yourself with excitement!!! Congratulations!!!


of course! the excitement of new tt is like that of new car. Regardless of any less than supportive feedback, I am still glad we made the decision and like I told Tricia, there isn't a tt out there that hasn't a problem of some sort, they are not perfect. Each manufacturer praises it's own aspects, and they often say the same things . I have seen many posts about problems with OUtbacks, and I expect I will learn of some with Kodiaks. Can anyone think of a tt that has had no flaws?
Thank you Wolfie! let's get campin!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Crimson and Doxie. You guys are going to need bigger spots in August









I don't blame you for not liking the fact of being at the towing line. Makes it un fun getting there and back again.

Congrats on the maybe new trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep us updated on your purchase progress...


----------

